# A strange facination with plastic bags.



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

Does your cat have a strange facination with plastic bags?
Belfour is obsessed with them. Whenever I am house cleaning, I will fill the garbage bag (a shopping/wal mart type plastic bag) and put it on the floor to continue to be filled. He will go out of his way to sit on it.
It can be on top of the fridge and he won't rest until he can sit on it.
The only way to get him not to sit on it is to lay another bag on the floor. He will promptly walk over to it and lay on it.
He doesn't bat it, or play in it, or eat it, but sits on it.
I know plastic bags are dangerous, so they are never left out, and he doesn't get to play with them, or rather lay on them, unsupervised. But it is the strangest thing.
A couple weeks ago while I was sleeping my boy was moving some things & repacking some things. He had a plastic bag out. Belfour stuck his body through the handle and was wearing it around the house like a skirt. It was filmed on video. :twisted: 

Eitherway, curious if anyone else's cat likes to sit/lay on plastic bags. I think it has something to do with the crinkling feeling. Are there any safe substitutions I could find for him to permanently lay on? Something that has the same feeling.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, yes, I have one of those :roll: Miko loooooves plastic bags. She'll sit on them, bat them around, but most of all, she likes to suck on them :| My cousin's cat is the same way; Cooper will spend hours and hours chewing or sucking on plastic. Strange cats..... :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it's pretty common to be fascinated with plastic and paper bags of all sorts. You're lucky your cat only wants to sit on them. Lots of cats (mine included), like to shred them or chew on them, which as you know, isn't a very good idea! 8) 

Tim


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Mine will get in the plastic bags with stuff in them. When I come home from shopping they can't wait to see what's in there for them. What I usually hate is I will clean the litter boxes and the baby wants to climb in and play. :roll:


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

I double the bags over and tie them in a knot and let Tiger bat them around. He likes the noise. 

Silly kitties!


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

One of my cats likes to bite and tear at all types of plastic....garbage bags, grocery bags and even the plastic that covers the cases of canned food that i order online.


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*A strange fascination with plastic bags*

Out of my eight cats, Punk - the oldest tabby resident loves plastic bags. I can go to the grocery story, dump the bags on the dining room table and there he is immediately. He does like to sit on them, but his favorite thing is to chew on them. I do not leave them laying around as one time he choked on a piece of plastic, I am glad I was home to fish it out of his throat. If I did leave them laying around, he would also pee on them. He is excellent about the litter box, but when it comes to a plastic bag, he cannot control himself.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

My two kittens can be sound asleep 2 floors away at opposite end of the house. Then, if I rustle a plastic bag, within a few seconds I hear the sound of kittens tearing through the house at maximum speed to get to those bags! Then they primarily want to be inside them.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Magnum likes to lick plastic bags, but shake a bag and they all run and hide!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie likes to lick plastic bags, but just lightly like he doesn't want to make much noise. Sugar loves to lay on top of them too. I think if we went out of our way and bought something that is similar to the grocery bags, they wouldn't use it. They would use the free bags we get at the store :wink:


----------

